
The “Rope Mother” Margaret Hamilton - bootload
https://airandspace.si.edu/stories/editorial/rope-mother-margaret-hamilton
======
bootload
Reported by Meredith Frost of ABC, Margret Hamilton celebrates her 80th
birthday this week ~
[https://twitter.com/MeredithFrost/status/766029299858173953](https://twitter.com/MeredithFrost/status/766029299858173953)

